# Strawberries, safe or no?



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

I just got a bucket-load of strawberries from one of those natural U-pick places, and was wondering if I could share them with my ringneck dove.
More specifically, I want to know if they are healthy, junk food, or just straight up toxic for them.

Does anyone know how strawberries affect doves?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here's a link you may find interesting.

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090131171509AAs5kA9


----------

